# Air Suspension



## frogger (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi,
Has anyone with an Opus or M-Liner on a 416 or 616 upgraded their rear suspension with air springs? I find that we pick up a lot of side winds on exposed roads and get sucked excessively by coaches as they over take. I would be grateful for anyone elses experience and whether they have found air suspension to be successful. I have been looking at the basic gliderite setup and the dunlop systems.
Thank you
David


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi
I do not have the type of motorhome you are asking for, I do have a Hymer 644 and I fitted AS Air Suspension last year and I have to say it made a big difference to the handling, especially in the wind.
I do not get blown from side to side like I used to, I also find it great for helping to level the van.
Hope that helps


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi,

don't have a carthago, but been researching air suspension. Try www.goldschmitt.de. They seem to be the experts.

David


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

oops duplicate post!


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

i put air suspension on my 316 merc because when a lorry or some thing big overtook us it was frightening or when we hit lorry ruts in the road i'd get thrown all over the place, so i sent to usa for some air bags made the brackets 
and now its a pleasure to drive, it took a bit of time to get the pressure right,i now run with 50psi and i'm happy as pig in ----.dennis


----------



## frogger (Jun 10, 2008)

*Goldschmitt*

David,
Thank you for the link, their systems look fantastic and they definately seem to understand the challenges of the heavier taller vans. Definately looks promising.
David


----------

